# Huanyang GT-5R5G-2 VFD control spindle on/off & Fwd/Rev Mach4



## yyippin (May 9, 2019)

I recently was forced to upgrade my spindle which caused me to upgrade my Huanyang VFD(HY04D023B) to the Huanyang GT-5R5G-2.  I am currently running Mach4 as my CNC controlling software.  

I currently have the new VFD (GT-5R5G-2)directly controlling the spindle 100% with no problems from the keypad on the VFD.  I am running into issues with getting MACH4 to communicate with the new VFD.  I can't get Mach4 to turn spindle on/off.  Does someone have the settings in mach4 for this newer VFD drive?  Possibly the wiring diagram for which terminals the on/off & Fwd/Rev should be hooked to?  

Currently not getting any indication from MACH4 that there is a fault.  I believe there is a setting I maybe missing on the drive or one that I may have wrong.

If anyone has any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## coherent (May 10, 2019)

I use mach 3 and uccnc so not mach 4, but I would check to see what M codes (M3, M4, M5)  you see in your cut file and make sure they are correct.  
May also depend on how spindle control is connected. Do you use a control board or some other way. I use the Huanyang plugin and a RS484 adapter which uses a simple 2 wire connection for control. Not sure how yours was connected to old VFD vs new. Haven't looked so not sure if there is a plugin for Mach 4. I'd also check the VFD programming. 
I know when I used the pluging in Mach 3 you will needed to program your VFD so that it knows how to communicate with mach3 and the computer so had to go into the programming mode of the VFD and change to the correct parameters. Depending on your setup, mach 4 and your VFD parameters need to match.


----------

